# Vinyl siding over wood



## travem (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi,

I've been reading about vinyl siding over wood as a cheaper/easier way todo the install and to add some insulation value to the house.

The current windows have brick molding between the window and the wood siding. Would this be removed and replaced with a j-channel? How would I get the J-channel to be flush with the wood siding. Or would the J-channel be installed around the brick molding and on-top of the existing siding?

Additionally the wood siding comes to within 1/4 inch from the outside edge of the brick molding. (When you look at it from the side) This means adding a sheet of foam insulation and then siding will make the siding extend PAST the brick molding. Giving the window a sunken appearance. Does anyone have stories, suggestions or even pictures about this? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Post a couple of pics of whats there now, a picture is worth a thousand words.

Mark


----------



## travem (Feb 6, 2011)

*pics of house*

Attached are some pictures of one of the windows.

The side pic shows that the existing siding comes fairly close to the current brick molding.

This is important since when I do full replacement windows this spring I need to determine if the fake brick molding that is plastic is worth the extra money. If i'm just going to remove the brick molding and replace with J-channel for siding then there is no point in buying the plastic brick molding.

Alternatively is there a thicker brick molding that would resolve this?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I am not an expert, I have done a fair amount of reading on this very subject. If it were I, I would strip the old siding and start from the sheeting and work out from there.

As for the windows you will need some flashing and depending how much XPS you use will determine the flashing depth.

Here is some good reading on the subject.

http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...ential-exterior-wall-superinsulation-retrofit


----------



## travem (Feb 6, 2011)

*thanks*

The information in that article is fantastic, page 9 is exactly what would be needed. The resulting decision for me is that doing this properly and keeping the old siding is NOT a DIY project. Unless there are some companies selling DIY kits for this type of install, but I haven't heard of them.

Makes me wonder how the people doing this type of install achieved it. Probably end result was not ideal, and potentially leaky. To do it correctly requires the amount of detail described in the article you provided.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I am glad you enjoyed the article, that is a great website, build sceince, a great resource of information.

Glad I could be of assistance.

Mark


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you can not install vinyl siding directly to stud/furring/battens,vinyl needs a flat surface directly under it


----------

